# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kur Evolucioni nuk është aq i ngadalshëm dhe gradual

## Scientist

Një artikull në The American Naturalist tregon që klasa e peshqëve Poecilia reticulata i është përshtatur ambientit duke zhvilluar disa veqori të reja dhe dobiprurës në vetëm pak vjet. Kjo është 
vetëm një nga studimet e fundit për të parë adaptimin dhe mbijetimin në popullimin e egër.

Skuadra i kërkimit i udhëhequr nga Swanne Pamela Gordon nga Universiteti i Kalifornisë Riverside, studioi 200 peshqi të klasës Poecilia reticulata të cilët janë marr nga lumi Yarra në Trinidad dhe janë futur në dy ambiente diku afër Lumit Damier i cili nuk përmbante këtë grup të peshqëve. Ambienti tjetër e përmbante këtë lloj të species.
Tetë vjetë më vonë pas këtij eksperimenti, skuadra e rivizitoi këtë specie në lumin Damier për të parë ndryshimet adaptive që ata mund të kenë bërë në mënyr përshtatëje të ambientit të ri. Kërkimet treguan 
që femrat kanë ndryshuar mënyrën e tyre të reproduktimit për t'ju përshtatur ambientit.Në ambientin ku grabitqarët janë paraqitur, femrat kanë prodhuar më shumë embrione, kështu duke shpenzuar më pak burime në reproduktim.

Më në fund, kërkuesit dëshironin të shikonin nëse këto adaptime të reja e kanë ndihmuar specien për të 
mbietuar.Kështu ata morrën më shumë nga kjo specie nga Lumi Yarra, i shënuan("etiketuan") dhe i vendosen ne lumin Damier së bashku me ata peshqi që kanë qenë aty për tetë vite. Ata vërejtën që lloji i species së adoptuar ksihte një avantazh të dallueshëm mbijetese në krahasim me speciet të futura paraprakisht.

Në veqanti, peshqit e "rinjë" nga populacioni i adoptuar kishte rritur shkallën e mbijetimit 54 deri 59 përqindë në krahasim me ata të futur paraprakisht në lumin Damier."Në afat të gjatë, mbijetesa e të rinjëve është vendimtare për mbijetimin e populacionit" u deklaruan kërkuesit.

Fakti që dallimet në përshtatje ishin vrejtur vetëm pas tetë vjetëve tregon se sa shpejtë mund të ndodh evolucioni.

"Ndryshimet në mbijetesë në studimin tonë, ndoshta fillimisht duken inkurajuese nga prespektiva mbrojtëse" shkruajnë autorët.

----------

